
The Godfather: Philip Johnson, Architect of the Modern Century - kwindla
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/04/18/philip-johnson-godfather/
======
kwindla
Nobody throws shade like an architecture critic throws shade.

Though maybe "shade" undersells the criticism, here, since a big chunk of the
review is about how Philip Johnson was a Nazi. Literally, a Nazi. And how that
had no consequences at all for his very long career as America's most famous
and most sought-after architect.

Of course, there's also lots of good stuff about how so many of his buildings
were just not very good, and about the critics who praised those buildings
when they were new.

But the Glass House, man. There's always the Glass House.

[https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/architect-
philip-j...](https://www.architecturaldigest.com/story/architect-philip-
johnson-glass-house-modernism-article)

